# Blizzard 2016



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone else getting hammered with snow?
I already have 26" with 4' drifts!
They said another 6"-12" could fall in my area and another 3"-6" in Philadelphia which already has 16".
This sucks that it is over the weekend because I usually charge $75 for sidewalks and $125 for driveways but I aint moving this snow for those prices!
I have 21 sidewalks and 18 driveways. I just emailed all of the agents and told them to get on the horn first thing Monday morning and get approvals for $125 sidewalks and $250 driveways.
In the mean time I will be staying warm inside:vs_coffee:
What's safeguard paying these days? $25 before discount? LOL


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Volume discounted prices are in immediate effect


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have 6-9 inches depending on which news channel you watch. We have removed zero. We have a trsuck with a blade and a nice snowblower but it's cold out there. Instead I'm doing a refresh on a property to get it ready to rent. Warm weather work.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Managed to time our anniversary cruise perfectly. Was in Florida when it first started, now we're on the way back to NC to see this "blizzard" that's shut the south down.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Was that you throwing stuff over the side?


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Wannabe said:


> Was that you throwing stuff over the side?


No I wouldn't of wasted those $8 drinks!

We were on the Carnival Sensation to Nassau, I'll be mad if I could of had a drink with you and missed the opportunity


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol. We went a couple weeks back on the Carnival Freedom out of Galveston to Cozumel and the Yucatan. Nope I didn't buy any of those $8.00 drinks but I was having Mt Dew withdrawals until I found a mini-bottle of the Green Gold in Mexico that cost $8.00!!! Coulda drunk a Coke for $1.50.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Wannabe said:


> Lol. We went a couple weeks back on the Carnival Freedom out of Galveston to Cozumel and the Yucatan. Nope I didn't buy any of those $8.00 drinks but I was having Mt Dew withdrawals until I found a mini-bottle of the Green Gold in Mexico that cost $8.00!!! Coulda drunk a Coke for $1.50.


With sodas on the ship costing as much as alcohol drinks, we got the drink all you want package and I tried my darnedest to get my money worth. Not sure if it made the ship smoother or wobblier.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Same here. In ours we ran into a huge storm first night out and it wasn't a pretty sight in the halls, in the decks or in the elevators. The best thing I ever did was take the $90 ship tour to the inner portion of ship and the bridge---just don't ask a ton of questions like I did in the boiler control room or of the bridge controls and have the security guard move ever so smoothly to block you from all the controls AND don't ask how far from Cuba is the ship?  AND whatever you do I learned never to ask if they saw the Soviet Union Navy that was on the news for holding training excercises off the Cuban coast....
Nope don't do that...


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Wannabe said:


> Same here. In ours we ran into a huge storm first night out and it wasn't a pretty sight in the halls, in the decks or in the elevators. The best thing I ever did was take the $90 ship tour to the inner portion of ship and the bridge---just don't ask a ton of questions like I did in the boiler control room or of the bridge controls and have the security guard move ever so smoothly to block you from all the controls AND don't ask how far from Cuba is the ship?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol nice. 
Our Snuba excursion got cancelled in Nassau because of rain. Then we hit a low pressure system from the winter storms on the way back to Florida and had probably the same effect. I was watching waves crash over the deck of a nearby cargo ship.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Anyone else getting hammered with snow?
> I already have 26" with 4' drifts!
> They said another 6"-12" could fall in my area and another 3"-6" in Philadelphia which already has 16".
> This sucks that it is over the weekend because I usually charge $75 for sidewalks and $125 for driveways but I aint moving this snow for those prices!
> ...


Finally done with the blizzard.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

That's OK BD,... there's another round passing through the plains here and it could just hook your way too. Merry Christmas!


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

G 3 said:


> That's OK BD,... there's another round passing through the plains here and it could just hook your way too. Merry Christmas!


Bring it on! Last one took me 36 hours, not bad for $7,600.


----------

